# Another pricing question - high res file



## MSnowy (Nov 4, 2013)

I've been contacted by a printing company in regards to purchasing a high res file of one of my pictures. They're looking to use it on their company's 2014 calendar. I've been asked for a quote for a one time use on a 11x17 calendar with 500 print run. Any suggestions on size file and pricing? Thanks


----------



## KmH (Nov 4, 2013)

fotoQuote - Stock and Assignment Photography Price Guide

American Society of Media Photographers

Price Results*
Low Price:*: $375.00
*Average Price:*: $587.50
*   High Price:*: $800.00


----------



## MSnowy (Nov 4, 2013)

KmH said:


> fotoQuote - Stock and Assignment Photography Price Guide
> 
> American Society of Media Photographers
> 
> ...



Thank you. I've bookmark these sites


----------

